# Cheaper Meats Still Tasty Eats



## jw (Nov 10, 2022)

With the LORD's bountiful blessing, center-cut sirloin and loaded broccoli on supper's menu.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 10, 2022)

Is that horseradish on the steak?


----------



## jw (Nov 10, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> Is that horseradish on the steak?


Butta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh, this looks so very good. We had a dog die this week, and consequently, I've been mourning a bit and not eating. THIS makes me want to eat. Thank you!

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## DanSSwing (Nov 12, 2022)

Looks like Leighton Flowers would approve.


----------

